# Does roaccutane exaggerate DOMS?



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

the doctor told me i might have muscle and joint pain while on roaccutane, but he didn't tell me to stop training. i'm finding that the muscle pain, or doms, that you get after a session of weight lifting is lasting a day or two longer than it normally would. and the pain the morning after lifting is exaggerated.

is this what he meant by muscle pain? and how directly is it related to doms, normally if you eat more and rest doms go away quicker, would this also be true. and feed back from others who've used the drug while training would be interesting to hear.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Im on it now, month 3/4, havnt experianced longer lasting doms, but my doms go on for 3/4 days, always have 

TBH it might be in you're head, along with all the other sh1t thats get plugged into peoples head about accutane.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Has your diet changed? increase your protein/food intake. Recovery is essential.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah i think my diet has gone to **** a wee bit lately. i've reassessed it in the last week. with school you can sometimes just forget to get the right amount in you. its not eating crap which is the problem. i'll definitely get on top of it though.

and i think i would agree about roaccutane sides being over hyped. i know i've only been on it a week so far, but i've had no sides at all. the depression is where peoples phobia of the drug stems from, my doc said in all his time as a dermatologist he's only encountered 1 or 2 cases of depression. its early days but i have high hopes for this drug, antibiotics did f*ck all, and with the right diet training should be fine. i can't believe they write in the instructions to avoid strenuous exercise.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I had it prescribed when i was about 21 - was told i may get muscle ache ate. The only real side effect i got was dry lips that cracked easily and also the my nostrils wouls also dry up and therefore bleed easily.....random nose bleeds resulting in face almost stuck to pillow when i woke up.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1341241/pdf/bmjcred00247-0025.pdf

Not a large scale case study but enough such that I'd rather wait mine out than use accutane.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

it caused reversible muscle damage. meaning once the course was finished the subjects returned to normal. tbh its worth it, even if you training suffers a bit. waiting it out never worked, i delayed seeing a doctor for so long, then tried antibiotics for 9 months, which was hopeless. roaccutane looks like the sorta drug that will actually work, and yes it might come with some nasty side affects but basically all are temporary, so in opinion its worth it considering the treatment is only 4 months.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> it caused reversible muscle damage. meaning once the course was finished the subjects returned to normal. tbh its worth it, even if you training suffers a bit. waiting it out never worked, i delayed seeing a doctor for so long, then tried antibiotics for 9 months, which was hopeless. roaccutane looks like the sorta drug that will actually work, and yes it might come with some nasty side affects but basically all are temporary, so in opinion its worth it considering the treatment is only 4 months.


Just keep at it mate, ignore the hype, only get worried when something happens to you. To be honest, i fear having ****ty acne more then the majority of the "sides" that "everyone" gets?! Im in month 4, the sides i experiance are no different to the beggining.

Dry nose/eyes/lips/arms/hair. Back ache. Occasional Nose bleeds.

Did you're doctor say you are definatly coming off after 4 months? What if it hasen't worked in that space of time? My doctor basically said we will go on until im clear fully. The only thing that may **** you off is the redness left behind from spots, my skin is generally smooth as babys bum, but its just a lot of redness, often refered to as "Tane burn". :thumbup1:


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

People look but dont see - were the test subjects putting their muscular tissue through significant stress at the time? No - were they adopting a high protien diet? Nope

There's a reason why only dermatologists are allowed to prescribe accutane or isotretinoin.

Its used to in the treatment of cancer by killing dividing cells, its effects are systemic what does this mean for increasing muscle mass? Work it out for you're self.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Just keep at it mate, ignore the hype, only get worried when something happens to you. To be honest, i fear having ****ty acne more then the majority of the "sides" that "everyone" gets?! Im in month 4, the sides i experiance are no different to the beggining.
> 
> Dry nose/eyes/lips/arms/hair. Back ache. Occasional Nose bleeds.
> 
> Did you're doctor say you are definatly coming off after 4 months? What if it hasen't worked in that space of time? My doctor basically said we will go on until im clear fully. The only thing that may **** you off is the redness left behind from spots, my skin is generally smooth as babys bum, but its just a lot of redness, often refered to as "Tane burn". :thumbup1:


he said it was a 4 month course, so i assumed it would end then. my acne tbh honest isn't that bad, i would describe it as moderate. its just that antibiotics never worked so running a lose dose of roaccutane sounds like the way to properally get rid of it. i'm on 0.5mg/kg at the moment. it might go up though when i have my next appointment

so far i've finished one box of it. only sides are dry lips, skin, sore lower back early in the morning, dissipates after half an hour. the skin on my fingers is peeling. apart from all that i feel fine.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> he said it was a 4 month course, so i assumed it would end then. my acne tbh honest isn't that bad, i would describe it as moderate. its just that antibiotics never worked so running a lose dose of roaccutane sounds like the way to properally get rid of it. i'm on 0.5mg/kg at the moment. it might go up though when i have my next appointment
> 
> so far i've finished one box of it. only sides are dry lips, skin, sore lower back early in the morning, dissipates after half an hour. the skin on my fingers is peeling. apart from all that i feel fine.


Lucky if it isnt that bad then :thumbup1:

Im on 70mg and i weigh 81kg so im near my maximum 1mg/1kg. I assume your on between 30 and 45? Shouldnt feel mmuch sides on that.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

yup 40mg a day. shouldn't need to go higher, can already see an improvement. i don't wake up each morning with loads of spots on my back, only a few now.


----------

